# Anyone from Ensenada, BC, Mexico?



## Reinventwen (Aug 29, 2010)

My husband, Ross and I are leaving cold Toronto in January 2011 and retiring in sunny Mexico. We are planning on living in Encenada because we have relatives in San Diego.

What can you tell us about Encenada from a living point of view? We hear its lovely but the speaker could be partial since they want us to live nearby. We will be renting and trying to live as inexpensively as possible.

Comments? Praise? Cons?

Thanks
Wendy


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure that we must have a few members in Ensenada, who might offer you some suggestions. In the meantime, let Google be your friend for some general information; but do check your spelling. It is Ensenada, Baja California, Mexico. I have corrected the title of your thread.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can use 'Rutas punto a punto' to find travel distances, tolls, etc. for any trip you wish to take in Mexico. Just enter the state and city for both departure and destination. It will also give you fairly accurate estimates of driving times.


----------



## Reinventwen (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you. I was able to use it to find the driving distance, but for some reason it wouldn't show a route using the ferry. So I'll go to the site with ferry stuff and check it out from there. Thanks again, RV.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, the ferry probably doesn't show and you would have to check the ferry site. It is very expensive, especially with a car, and will require 12-17 hours. The car must have a fresh 'importada temporal'.


----------

